# A Literal Tort Table - Coffee Table Terrarium



## turtletrucker (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok guys I wanted to get your opinion on an indoor enclosure that I have been considering building.

My fiance and I are looking at apartments and one of my main questions is "How am I going to fit Taiki (my 5 year old Indian Star female) in a place this small??" 

Taiki is due for an upgrade in enclosure size (looking for around 15 - 16 ft squared) anyway so I thought "What if I can get her a nicer bigger table while making her a functional part of my apartment!?"

I had seen online at one point a site that built custom terrariums and they even had one that seemed to be a Coffee Table! I thought "Perfect! She can get the interaction with people she enjoys (she is much more active and happy when someone is around in her room and especially loves watching TV! lol) and I can have her in the apartment without losing much space!"

Now the image and link below show the table that served as inspiration for this idea. I will be attampting to build one myself, as I have with all of her other tables, because this one is WAY too expensive and it is also not large enough for what I want. I am thinking something similar to this but either 3'x5' or 4'x4'.

I am wondering what you guys think about this? What are your concerns or ideas about a set-up like this? Has anyone attempted something similar whoc ould provide an experienced view point? Any and all comments are appreciated as I work on refining my plans for her. Thanks!






Source of Coffee Table idea


----------



## dmmj (Nov 18, 2011)

Besides size restrictions I don't see anything wrong with it, I actually have been considering something like this also, but I lack the needed skills to build something like this.


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 18, 2011)

If you can build it, that would be awesome. I too lack the skills needed to build something like that but if I could I would..


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks great. My only concern would be stressing the animal out with too much traffic around. I guess it depends on how many/ how often people are passing by


----------



## ascott (Nov 18, 2011)

How tall would you have to build it? To account for lighting...maybe make a dining room table and I would think that you would have to have some type of noise barrier on the top...you know with stuff/cups being set down on wood can making a quick sound and vibration and also may want to work some privacy screens into the plan in the event she becomes over whelmed by all the five toe species surrounding her....lol

I think it is a fantastic idea to integrate her world into yours....


----------



## turtletrucker (Nov 18, 2011)

ascott said:


> How tall would you have to build it? To account for lighting...maybe make a dining room table and I would think that you would have to have some type of noise barrier on the top...you know with stuff/cups being set down on wood can making a quick sound and vibration and also may want to work some privacy screens into the plan in the event she becomes over whelmed by all the five toe species surrounding her....lol
> 
> I think it is a fantastic idea to integrate her world into yours....



In the picture above it shows a floruescent UV bulb mounted within the enclosure and I admit that I have not fully decided what I would do about the basking lamp. I was considering doing a fairly low wattage bulb since it will be low and in an enclosed space and then supplementing with heating pads. This is the one thing I am still trying to figure out. 

Also to everyone else I am not a talented carpenter, lol. Mine will likely not be as pretty as the example.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Nov 18, 2011)

I think with a little thought and creativity you could make something just as nice or even nicer. I would love something like this.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 18, 2011)

I love that but I agree that being in a main part of the house with a lot of activity could stress them out. I recently relocated my torts to the basement (in enclosures, not roaming freely) and I really think that they are enjoying being inside much better now that they are more isolated.


----------



## turtletrucker (Nov 18, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I love that but I agree that being in a main part of the house with a lot of activity could stress them out. I recently relocated my torts to the basement (in enclosures, not roaming freely) and I really think that they are enjoying being inside much better now that they are more isolated.



Yeah, I understand your point for sure. Its not a huge room so she will likely be closely enclosed by a couch and a chair with just a TV on the other side. There will likely be little foot traffic directly around her but I am sure I will use her as a footrest, lol.

It is something I will consider thoughtfully though. Right now I just feel like she is lonely. She is back in my bedroom now and except when I am in there cleaning or go in specifically to see her or something she is by herself and I know she gets lonely. When I come in the room she brightens up and comes over and lets me scratch her neck and gets all active... I guess its just hard to know whether or not it will be too much.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 18, 2011)

I think it's a great idea. I don't believe they get as stressed out as others think they do. But mostly that's because I have Bob who is very social and loves showing off to everyone. I think yours will enjoy watching everyone around her...


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 18, 2011)

Fabulous!


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 18, 2011)

A few yrs back I had something similar made..for a Gaboon Viper..it looked great but wasn't really very functional for everyday use...keeping it clean required regular maintenance and That wasnt taken into consideration when it was built...If I were to do it again ..I would make the sides solid.... Take into account easy access for cleaning and regular care..when building it, use one way mirrored glass on the top so the animal feels somewhat secure...and build the skirt to hide all your timing and heating controls...and don't forget you need to take into consideration getting electricity to the setup...not sure how an extension cord running across your living room would look...


Good luck


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 18, 2011)

Gee, good ideas. I like the idea of at least part of the sides being solid so the tort doesn't scrape against the glass trying to get out. 
You could put a long bench cushion on top when you want to use it as a foot rest...
(Maybe you could find some of that 'one way' glass they use in detective movies to interview perps while everyone is observing. That way you could see in but the tort could not see out, lol)

Maggie, Bob would love one a coffee table enclosure about 20'x40' so he would be the center of attention!


----------



## zesty_17 (Nov 19, 2011)

turtletrucker said:


> Ok guys I wanted to get your opinion on an indoor enclosure that I have been considering building.
> 
> My fiance and I are looking at apartments and one of my main questions is "How am I going to fit Taiki (my 5 year old Indian Star female) in a place this small??"
> 
> ...



i have wanted one of these sooo bad! When i buy a house, i will have one built. I want one that is accessible from the top and sides, with under heat on one side, and uv lighting built in to the top, with a removeable sunken pool area. 

I also have wanted to build a table runner for behind the couch, that could house my rat snake...


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree with alot other statements above. You could have it up against a wall and not in the center on the room and add a basking lamp. Would be great for young hatchlings or a small tort.


----------



## The Adjustor (Nov 19, 2011)

I have seen someone build a large enclosure for a monitor that their bed was meant to sit atop. Great space saving idea for a larger enclosure.


----------



## Floof (Nov 19, 2011)

This is a really cool idea. I've thought about doing something similar, either for my beardie (would have to figure out the bask lamp thing) or for a very active terrestrial snake like my Woma. It's definitely a really cool idea if you can figure out the logistics (and have any sort of DIY skills).

Actually, if it helps at all, someone over at a snake forum I frequent did a coffee table enclosure a few years ago and posted about it. Here's the thread... http://www.cornsnakes.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86338&highlight=coffee+table Maybe it'll help with ideas?


----------



## hannahlouise12 (Nov 19, 2011)

That looks like a really cool idea! Good luck with building. Post pics of the final product!!


----------



## AIRR04 (Dec 11, 2011)

This looks great! a co-worker and i have been playing with ideas about this for his rainbow boa. Great pic I'm glad i found it and will look into the link that Floof posted. If you do decide to build this please post pics i have a little experience in building and am about to start a stand my self and could maybe help with some tips if you run into problem areas. Good house Keeping has a magazine that is titled wood. There is always DIY projects in there all you would have to do is make a few extra cuts and a little trim on the coffee table and it would be done. Good luck.

Troy


----------

